# size rezize? warum kann man fenstergröße nicht einstellen



## puops (21. Jan 2008)

hallo,folgendes Problem. Ich will im Applet selber festlegen wie groß es ist und im html keine angaben dazu machen.
naja dann kommt halt immer ien quadrat raus egal was für größen in im applet einstell.

jemand ne idee wie des geht?

danke


----------



## Leroy42 (22. Jan 2008)

wie soll denn das gehen?

Wenn das Applet zum Beispiel größer _werden will_ als das Browserfenster,
dann müßte ja der Browser eine Größenänderung erfahren.

Vorschlag: Packe das, was du im Applet darstellen willst, einfach in
ein separates (J)Frame daß dein Applet aufmacht.

Sieht sowieso professioneller (und geiler) aus als wenn deine Applikation
sich in den _Browser quetschen muß_


----------



## Wildcard (22. Jan 2008)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vorschlag: Packe das, was du im Applet darstellen willst, einfach in
> ein separates (J)Frame daß dein Applet aufmacht.


Also dann doch lieber Webstart  :?


----------

